# Brighter headlight for AF steamers



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Few if any of my AF steamers have a bright headlight. I like bright headlights. LEDs are much brighter than our bulbs. LEDs
need DC power and most of us use AC power. I am an electronic
idiot so I need something simple to use LEDs. I know you can just 
use a diode but that is not pure DC. GRJ posted a device that would make using LED simple and its adjustable. I do not know yet if it can be mounted under the boiler shell. I am sure it could be put in the tender and use a mini plug between engine and tender.

The device is under 3.00 , free shipping, and I would gladly spend that to get brighter headlight.https://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-DC-to-D...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

If it fits in boiler you could get power from the 2 smoke box terminals just like original bulb.

I see it has a heat sync so may have to watch plastic bodies. Module is 51mm X 26mm. How many MMs in an inch?

Ok, I looked it up - 25.4 mm = 1 inch. So the device is about 2 inches long and 1 inch wide. I believe that would fit under boiler.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

There are cool and warm light LEDs. Cool is more bluish white light. Warm is more goldish yellowish light. Warm LEDs would be more appropriate for an old steamer headlight.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I put LED lights in three engines and several of my lighter cars. They work great. The engine headlights are nice and stay that way.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Denny, what did you use to convert AC to DC?


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Brighter AF Headlight*

Take a look at www.modeltrainsoftware.com. I restored an old Lionel diesel painted in my granddaughter's requested colors. I purchased a 5mm clear for a headlight and a few colored flashing LED's for the front and rear. I purchased two flashing 3mm LED's for one of my AF water towers. Required diode and resistor is already there..more or less a plug n' play. They worked out great, and more than a fair price. Take a look and see what you think....heat generation is no issue.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Denny, what did you use to convert AC to DC?


https://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/collections/hobby-leds/products/separated-7-19-v-ac-led


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the links. Much smaller than my contraption.

The O scale guys buy a lot from Evans.


----------



## Railtwister (Nov 5, 2015)

*EVAN DESIGNS LEDs for headlights*



mopac said:


> Thanks for the links. Much smaller than my contraption.
> 
> The O scale guys buy a lot from Evans.


I have used several Evans Designs LED kits and really like them, much better than OEM incandescent. They are constant brightness as well, which I consider an added plus.

Bill in FtL


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

mopac said:


> Denny, what did you use to convert AC to DC?


The LEDs had a bridge rectifier so all you have to do is connect the wires. I use them all the time.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

DennyM said:


> The LEDs had a bridge rectifier so all you have to do is connect the wires. I use them all the time.


I have used these in all my steamers. The lights are great.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. That is what I was looking for. I think I saw where Evans has free shipping on over 34.00 purchases. Bright headlights would be great. Red LEDS
would be cool on back of tenders but I do not want to drill holes in the tender. I think
I will order 15 of those prewired LEDs, that will cover all my steamers with 2 or 3 left over, and get free shipping. Most of my locos need servicing. And as I get to them I can install the new headlights. LOL, something to shoot for.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I can't remember the company that makes them. There's five in a package and you can get all types.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Denny, are yours about 4.00 a piece?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Couple more questions. I have 15 in my cart at Evans design. By ordering 15 they are only 2.80 each. Plus free shipping. Cheap enough for me. And I am cheap, LOL.


You guys with the LEDs in your AF steamers already-What size LEDs 1.8mm or 3mm?
I chose 3 mm but it can be changed. They are just in my cart.

How did you contain the light. I don't want my front pilot wheels lit up.

Did you just put LED behind the original headlight lens?

I did not go with the ones with a plug in middle of wiring. Saw no use for it. That costs more.

I went with warm white. And the shortest leads. 8 inch. Might cut them down more.

Did you hook wires up to smoke box terminals like original bulb?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

mopac said:


> Denny, are yours about 4.00 a piece?


It's around $15 a package.



mopac said:


> Couple more questions. I have 15 in my cart at Evans design. By ordering 15 they are only 2.80 each. Plus free shipping. Cheap enough for me. And I am cheap, LOL.
> 
> 
> You guys with the LEDs in your AF steamers already-What size LEDs 1.8mm or 3mm?
> ...


I use 3mm. It would depend on the how you need it. I connect them to what ever is available. Usually since I'm running O gauge I tap into the wire coming off the roller contact and what ever ground. I'd say where ever your getting track power.


----------



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

mopac said:


> Did you just put LED behind the original headlight lens?
> 
> I did not go with the ones with a plug in middle of wiring. Saw no use for it. That costs more.


I haven't checked to see about the viability and ease of doing so, but you might consider popping out the headlight lens and putting the LED directly into the shell, maybe with a touch of glue or silicone. You'd want to measure the diameter of the hole, but the 5 mm might be a better fit. And, if you had the light attached to the shell, that would be a reason to get the more expensive version with the plug in the middle.


----------



## Railtwister (Nov 5, 2015)

It’s been a while but I think the LED I used in my Atlantic may have been 5mm. I had to do a tiny bit of filing to get it to fit into the hole from the inside, then I had to shorten the lens a bit and inserted it into the hole from the front with a tiny bit of clear epoxy. If there’s light leakage over the pilot truck, a bit of black enamel should fix that.

Bill in FtL


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

I used 3mm from Evan Designs in all of mine.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I probably have this wrong, but if you use a 14 volt lamp instead of a 18, it would be brighter, or vice versa?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, you are correct. A 14 volt bulb would be brighter. It would not last as long
but would still not be as bright as a LED. I bought some 22 volt red and green bulbs 
for my turnout controllers. The other bulbs got so hot. The 22 volt bulbs are not as bright but are bright enough.

Incadestant(sp) bulbs eat juice from transformer also. Leds use hardly any.

Thanks Chuck. I think I will try 3 mm.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I pop out the headlight lens and grind down the lens and the LED a bit to fit. I use a real sticky tape to hold the LED in the shell.
Be careful grinding the LED flat. Don't take too much material off that the actual LED is exposed.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for info Russell. I guess the original lens comes out of front of loco? Knock it
out from inside shell?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have, quite literally, put 100's of LED's in for locomotive lighting. Adding an LED headlight should be a very easy and cheap affair. A resistor, a diode, and the LED will power it from almost any AC source.


----------



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> https://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/collections/hobby-leds/products/separated-7-19-v-ac-led


Thanks, BrokeCurmudgeon, for the link. I just installed a pair for the cab end of my Williams GP9—admittedly not S-gauge. The separated leads is a nice feature, and their package is smaller and neater than my DIY LED headlights.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info Matt. I think I will order a few with the plug in the harness and a few without the plug. I have a couple Lionel O scale caboose that I want to light the red lantern on the sides better. They light a little but I think they would light a lot better with an LED behind them. Would not need the plug for the caboose. I can see where the plug would be nice for a locomotive when removing the shell. 1.20 more for the plug per harness.


----------

